# Walking bitch on heat *rant*!



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

So my bitch is currently on her first heat, and walking her has been an absolute nightmare! What am I supposed to do?! She is so well behaved, always ALWAYS comes to call, wont go and talk to other dogs unless I tell her she can, shes no trouble at all- infact, shes been better behaved than ever now shes on heat! But what can I do about all the randy male dogs coming up to her and bothering her?
 She is a mini jack russell, so very tiny, and I've had huge labs who just do not listen to their owner whatsoever come over to her and try to mount/squash her- I end up having to pick her up while their owner comes running over to put the dogs on a lead. Luckily she is tiny so easy to just whip up into my arms, but its so damn annoying!
Am I at fault? I dont have anywhere private to walk her here, everywhere we can walk her is full of other dogs. I've had Bella on a lead over the past week or 2 even though shes got 100% recall, and I don't know what else I can do- poor Bella hates it, she gets really upset when herds of male dogs 3 times her size come charging at her! 
I've tried walking her very early (think 7am, thats early for a student!) to try and avoid dog walkers, but we still met people walking their dogs before work. Don't want to wait and walk her late as she gets bored- very fit, energetic little dog!
*sigh* I wish people who didn't have 100% control over their dogs would just keep them on their lead in public!  Am I being unreasonable? I know I should get her spayed but right now shes happy as she is, and I've got a list as long as my arm of people who want a Bella puppy (apparently, a jack russell who listens is a rare thing  ).
*rant over* sorry!


----------



## Hedwards (16 January 2012)

Well I feel your pain from a general people with dogs offlead that they cannot control... It drives me mad!


Millie my tiny JRT is in season at the moment, I have been walking my dogs at hours that avoid other dogs (ie. very early morning - which is normal anyway) and waiting to do their 2nd walk until 8-9pm - all on lead and in well lit streets. Over the weekend I walked them for a couple of hours each day and Millie who is normally offlead for 90% of a walk (ie. all the time not on roads) was kept on lead most of the walk - only offlead if i was 100% certain there were no other dogs around, again Millie has excellent re-call and never buggers off to meet other dogs.

Millie is going to be spayed this year, so shouldnt have to deal with it again, its just one of those things we have to put up with when owning un-neutered bitches!


----------



## galaxy (16 January 2012)

Is she on a lead?  If people are letting their dog approach an onlead dog, than you have every right to be cross!  Occasionally you may get the odd problem when you meet a dog suddenly round a corner or something (although personally I don't let my dog go round corners without me, he never goes out of my sight), but then the owner should be close by.  

If she is off lead, then people may just think it is ok to let their dog approach?  Not knowing that there is a reason not to?

I feel your pain though.  My boy was on lead for a month with a bad paw that was clearly banadages and I STILL had people make no effort to even recall their dog and let them jump all over him!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2012)

You can't blame the other people or dogs, a lot of people will say you shouldnt BE taking your in season bitch out in public anyway and that it's YOU causing the problem, not them.

She sounds like a super little thing, but I wouldn't be keeping her for breeding, there are enough lovely JRTs out there for now


----------



## Bosworth (16 January 2012)

Sorry but to be honest walking a bitch in heat in public is asking for trouble. As for her 100% recall, right thats as maybe but she should not be off the lead at all. And while you might have a list as long as your arm for one of her puppies I am 100% sure no one would want an ugly pup with some strange dog as the father. Dogs can mate 365 days of the year, your bitch comes in to season once/ twice a year. You are the irresponsible one not the dog owners, spray her with anti mate, put her in anti mate pants. Or take her out earlier. Of course there are lots of dogs being walked in public places at 7am, thats because most people walk their dog before work.


----------



## Spudlet (16 January 2012)

Mine has recall, but there are limits! TBH, I get annoyed when people with bitches on heat have their dogs off lead in popular walking places at busy times. 7am really isn't that early for non-students, people who walk their dogs before work are going to be out at that time I'm afraid. If the dog is on a lead I'll call mine back, but off-lead, how on earth am I supposed to know that my dog is about to become magnetically attracted to a delicious smelling bitch... he's 'fixed' anyway, and I go and get him before any randiness can occur but even so, it's a bit of a pain - for me! And I'm not about to keep mine on a lead permanently on the off-chance we may meet an in-season bitch, given that he can't procreate anyway.  

In my opinion, a person who keeps a dog or bitch entire must take the responsibility - sorry. If that means she has to stay on a lead or that you have to deal with an energetic dog, well, it's your choice not to spay her.


----------



## Broodle (16 January 2012)

I think you probably need to think about this from the other side:  your bitch is sending out clouds of hormones that are absolutely _irresistable_ to an entire dog.  I would think that even a dog with normally 100% reliable recall is going to go suddenly deaf when overcome by his natural hormonal response to a bitch in heat!

I have never had a bitch on heat (spayed both mine before their first season), but in your shoes I would either be avoiding walks (nightmare, I know) or continue as you are with on-lead walks and accept the fact that you are going to have to pick your dog up every time another dog approaches.  I don't think that you can blame your fellow dog walkers in this situation, personally...


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

Shes on the lead! I did say that in my post, shes been on a lead for the last couple of weeks since shes been on heat. How else should I be walking her? I live in a housing estate, there are no fields in which I can walk her for miles (I would drive her somewhere to walk her but she doesn't travel).
I probably will spay her, just not yet. I wanted to wait until at least her first season is over, shes only 7 months old and I would rather wait until she is at least 1 year old.


----------



## Spudlet (16 January 2012)

Walk her on the pavements, then you should only meet other dogs on the lead.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2012)

Walk her round the housing estate, at a brisk walk you can achieve quite a nice jaunt even on the lead, for a low-rider


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

And I usually walk her at about 11am and then again at about 5pm, I've cut it down to just one walk a day now and am trying different times to see when is the least busy. It just annoyed me when I walked her today and a dog came over and the owner just laughed and said "oh Rolo, don't be so rude" and made no attempt to retreive her dog, meaning I had to carry her all the way to the road when the other dog finally turned around and gave up. 
I was adviced by the vet to wait until shes had her first season before shes spayed. Should I have had her spayed already?!


----------



## galaxy (16 January 2012)

At times in your OP it wasnt very clear whether she was on the lead still...

If you can't drive her anywhere why don't you stick to pavements if you live in a built up area rather than parks (I assume that's where you are walking her).  That is what I do.  I live in a built up area and I never take Harley to the local parks or places where he could go off lead because I find that is where I find "lazy dog owners" who don't bother to train their dogs and just let them run riot.  Obvisously it is far from everybody, but it only takes 1/2 to ruin a walk!!!  So Harley only gets walks round the pavements round home, and I take him out to the countryside for his proper walks.

If you stuck to pavements, then at least any other dog you met would almost certainly be on a lead too!


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2012)

Some vets spay before, some vets spay after.  I can't really seem to fathom where the split comes in personally.


----------



## Spudlet (16 January 2012)

Pavement walks - she's too little to need running off a bike, but with a larger and older dog you could do that too, to get some energy burnt. Chuck in some heelwork training for mental stimulation, and further trick training at home, and you should have a sufficiently exercised dog. And you shouldn't then meet other dogs off-lead, which should eliminate the problem.


----------



## zoelouisem (16 January 2012)

My neatured JR male has perfect recall but even neatuered he would run over to a on heat bitch he still gets randy but cant make babies. So its not nessary there fault.
TBH ive always thought it was best to keep an in heat bitch in, we did when i was younger and the family dog came into heat. Or get up earlier when its really quiet. Im at work at 7 so its not that early!!! I get up earlier than that to take mine out!!! And im a single mum with a full time job. And JR mature alot ealier so you dont need to wait to spay my other pup is been done at 6 months on vets instruction.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2012)

I used to play games in the house that would have my two JRTs flat out where they were her age  cat toys with a mouse on a stick worked a treat...round and round the coffee table.... 5 mins and they were completely poleaxed (and I felt sick) but it worked for a lunch time burn-out while I was in work!!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am new to the area so I guess some pavement walks will be good to get to know my way round!
Have had unspayed bitches before, but both at my parents house where they have loads of fields to run in so never had this problem. Jack, our neutured male whippet, showed no interest whatsoever in Bella when my parents came down last weekend, but then he is a bit of a girl!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I used to play games in the house that would have my two JRTs flat out where they were her age  cat toys with a mouse on a stick worked a treat...round and round the coffee table.... 5 mins and they were completely poleaxed (and I felt sick) but it worked for a lunch time burn-out while I was in work!!
		
Click to expand...

I do tend to open our patio doors and throw a ball up and down the garden for her, she loves it but it never seems to tire her out! Shes just full of energy, and will run round and round and round the coffee table with her tail tucked between her legs if she isn't walked! 
Shes in her final stages now anyway so shouldn't be too much longer until everythings back to normal, but until then I have decided I am going to take her to uni and walk her in the grounds there- very very rarely any dogs, and dogs are allowed on a lead on campus so I don't know why I didn't think of it before! 
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Spudlet (16 January 2012)

Teach her heel and side (heel on the left, side on the right - good to have a dog that does both anyway), get her to stop and sit, stop and down, so she's paying attention, do about turns when she spins on the spot (so if she's on your left, you both spin on the spot and she ends up on your right), ones where she follows you round the turn, ones where she steps back on herself, stop and do a sit and wait while you walk around her - all of this you can do on the lead, and because she will be having to think about what you want, she will get more from the walk than she would from just an amble.


----------



## noodle_ (16 January 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Shes on the lead! I did say that in my post, shes been on a lead for the last couple of weeks since shes been on heat. How else should I be walking her? I live in a housing estate, there are no fields in which I can walk her for miles (I would drive her somewhere to walk her but she doesn't travel).
I probably will spay her, just not yet. I wanted to wait until at least her first season is over, shes only 7 months old and I would rather wait until she is at least 1 year old.
		
Click to expand...

you dont - you just keep her in!.....

and they have her spayed after this one... problem solved!

my bitch was spayed at 6 months as we had a dog in the house and i couldnt be bothered with the hastle nor not walking her as i had/have, no intention of breeding.


----------



## whisp&willow (16 January 2012)

make sure she's on a lead at all times.  put her in the car and drive to a place to walk-  she will pee more frequently when in heat, and males can and will follow the trail back to your door!

try and walk her early in the morning/late at night when there are less if any others out walking. 

xx


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

As stated, keep her on the lead whilst she's in season. I'll be damned if one of my bitches shouldn't be walked on lead just because she's in season. Get your effing entire dogs done or keep them on a lead, if they're a nuisance to bitches on heat and on a lead.


----------



## Elsbells (16 January 2012)

Bitches in season should be kept at home and in a secure garden......period!

I have bitches and have always let them have at least one season to mature at home and then they are spayed. Walking out is a stupid thing to do with a bitch in season. Don't you understand that she's leaving a gigantic come find me boys trail behind her, which will lead them right right up to your front door?

Dogs will climb up, they will chew through, they will run and they will get there, no matter what or how far they have to travel or how difficult the journey. They will even mate with your bitch through fencing!

Get real!


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 January 2012)

Annoying as I know it is, you don't really have an option but to keep her on the lead and to pick her up when another dog approaches.  Even an excellently trained dog will find an on heat bitch pretty much irresistible so it's hardly the owners fault if they succumb to instinct.  As long as your bitch is on a lead there isn't really a problem as you can easily deal with it as she is so small.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

Elsbells said:



			Bitches in season should be kept at home and in a secure garden......period!

I have bitches and have always let them have at least one season to mature at home and then they are spayed. Walking out is a stupid thing to do with a bitch in season. Don't you understand that she's leaving a gigantic come find me boys trail behind her, which will lead them right right up to your front door?

Dogs will climb up, they will chew through, they will run and they will get there, no matter what or how far they have to travel or how difficult the journey. They will even mate with your bitch through fencing!

Get real!
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? An entire dog is not the flamin' Terminator. I think you are the one that needs to get real. My two remaining entire bitches are kept on lead throughout their season when out for exercise. If you have an entire male that creates merry hell the moment he gets a whiff of a bitch in season, then either keep him on lead or have his nuts off.


----------



## Elsbells (16 January 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			What are you talking about? An entire dog is not the flamin' Terminator. I think you are the one that needs to get real. My two remaining entire bitches are kept on lead throughout their season when out for exercise. If you have an entire male that creates merry hell the moment he gets a whiff of a bitch in season, then either keep him on lead or have his nuts off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can be like the terminator and I'm sorry, but my entire dog maybe able to create pups but at the end of the day, it's not him that has them is it?


----------



## Chrissy4221 (16 January 2012)

I've heard of male dogs climbing fences and digging under them too. And saw one break through a screen door. Crazy! That's why I choose to have all my dogs fixed.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

Elsbells said:



			Yes they can be like the terminator and I'm sorry, but my entire dog maybe able to create pups but at the end of the day, it's not him that has them is it?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I've read nonsense but this takes the ruddy biscuit. "It's not him that has them is it?"  No, it' not, but if you can't take preventative measures to ensure your entire dog cannot mate with an in-season bitch, then you are lacking somewhere.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

Chrissy4221 said:



			I've heard of male dogs climbing fences and digging under them too. And saw one break through a screen door. Crazy! That's why I choose to have all my dogs fixed. 

Click to expand...

Yeah, the owners of entire dogs need to keep them indoors and not let them breathe fresh air and have a change of scenery for three weeks.


----------



## Elsbells (16 January 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			Seriously? I've read nonsense but this takes the ruddy biscuit. "It's not him that has them is it?"  No, it' not, but if you can't take preventative measures to ensure your entire dog cannot mate with an in-season bitch, then you are lacking somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

My dog and I decide, not you. I have never done my dogs, however, all my bitches are spayed.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

Elsbells said:



			My dog and I decide, not you. I have never done my dogs, however, all my bitches are spayed.[/QUOTE

Great answer.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sportznight (16 January 2012)

So by extension people should not ride (hack/compete) in season mares and allowing stallions a 'free rein', should be fine then - according to some of what I've read here....


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

Sorry for causing so much trouble, I guess I was naive as I didn't realise I shouldn't walk her.


----------



## Spudlet (16 January 2012)

Sportznight said:



			So by extension people should not ride (hack/compete) in season mares and allowing stallions a 'free rein', should be fine then - according to some of what I've read here....

Click to expand...

A ridden horse is effectively on the lead, but if you were to take your mare for a walk and let her off the lead to fetch her ball and chase squirrels, that would be very naughty


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			Sorry for causing so much trouble, I guess I was naive as I didn't realise I shouldn't walk her.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can still walk her - responsibilty works both ways. Keep her on the lead and avoid highly populated dog walking areas when she's in season.  The same goes for those with over sexed males.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 January 2012)

Sportznight said:



			So by extension people should not ride (hack/compete) in season mares and allowing stallions a 'free rein', should be fine then - according to some of what I've read here....

Click to expand...

Exactly, all stallions will jump mountains, swim oceans and gallop miles in their quest to find an in-season mare.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

I guess I never really thought about it as my parents live in the country where we have always had unspayed bitches who just run in our private fields, along with neutered dogs who have never shown interest in any of the in season bitches. 
Will only be living in an estate for another year anyway and will then be back to my parents and not having to worry about other dogs! 
To lighten this thread up abit, a photo of the dog causing all the trouble, not surprised so many dogs fancy her


----------



## Chrissy4221 (16 January 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 January 2012)

This thread has had me in in hysterics, no your bitch is a slapper, noo your dog is a male protitute....  I mean really!!

1) walk your entire female in season on a lead, if any uncontrolled randy dogs come up, pick your bitch up and give the owners of the dog a lecture!

2)  if you own an entire dog and can't control it around bitches, keep it on the lead.. simples!


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 January 2012)

Nice little dog.
I have a un neutered lurcher bitch, I walk her on the lead at stupid o clock times to avoid other dogs and the only entire male we met ignored her and was only interested in sha**ing one of my neutered males as I think they think he's a bender!
Other than that I have had no problems, Oz


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 January 2012)

cremedemonthe said:



			Nice little dog.
I have a un neutered lurcher bitch, I walk her on the lead at stupid o clock times to avoid other dogs and the only entire male we met ignored her and was only interested in sha**ing one of my neutered males as I think they think he's a bender!
Other than that I have had no problems, Oz 

Click to expand...

I should have added, if you have any neutered homosexual dogs, probably keep them on the lead too!! lol


----------



## BroadfordQueen (16 January 2012)

LOL! Actually a male dog came over to her and tried to do his thing, and once I picked her up and waited for the owner to come and retrieve him she said "that is a girl, isn't it?" "yes.." "oh good, cos he seems to be showing a lot of interest in boys recently and I've started to get worried about him!"


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 January 2012)

BroadfordQueen said:



			LOL! Actually a male dog came over to her and tried to do his thing, and once I picked her up and waited for the owner to come and retrieve him she said "that is a girl, isn't it?" "yes.." "oh good, cos he seems to be showing a lot of interest in boys recently and I've started to get worried about him!"  

Click to expand...

lol!!  homophobic dog owner!! lol  My boys were done at 5 mths and hump during play like puppies do, think they never went past that puppy stage.


----------



## Broodle (16 January 2012)

Cuuuuuuuuuuute!

Not quite sure why an argument broke out earlier, but think you get the gist that there is no right answer in the land of HHO


----------



## Nickijem (16 January 2012)

My springer bitches are not spayed as we may decide to breed from one or both of them one day. _*ducks*_
But when they are in season I avoid ANY where that there may be other dogs.  I am lucky that my dogs travel well so I can find some remote footpaths/fields and they are walked at 5am and 10pm.  I believe it is the responsibility of the owner of the bitch to keep them away from other dogs.
I often walk my mum's entire labrador.  He is an extremely obedient dog but he can't always resist following a bitch in season.  
I met someone the other day walking their dog off the lead in a popular dog-walking country park in the middle of the day.  My two bitches were running around and the man shouted to ask if they were dogs or bitches.  When I replied that they were bitches he said, 'oh that's ok then cos my dog is in season!'.
I had to tell him what I thought!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 January 2012)

Broodle said:



			Cuuuuuuuuuuute!

Not quite sure why an argument broke out earlier, but think you get the gist that there is no right answer in the land of HHO 

Click to expand...

I came here at the end of it, and it made me lol all the way through!  Better than Coronation Street!


----------



## whisp&willow (16 January 2012)

cremedemonthe said:



			Nice little dog.
I have a un neutered lurcher bitch, I walk her on the lead at stupid o clock times to avoid other dogs and the only entire male we met ignored her and was only interested in sha**ing one of my neutered males as I think they think he's a bender!
Other than that I have had no problems, Oz 

Click to expand...

 ha ha!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 January 2012)

Nickijem said:



			My springer bitches are not spayed as we may decide to breed from one or both of them one day. _*ducks*_
But when they are in season I avoid ANY where that there may be other dogs.  I am lucky that my dogs travel well so I can find some remote footpaths/fields and they are walked at 5am and 10pm.  I believe it is the responsibility of the owner of the bitch to keep them away from other dogs.
I often walk my mum's entire labrador.  He is an extremely obedient dog but he can't always resist following a bitch in season.  
I met someone the other day walking their dog off the lead in a popular dog-walking country park in the middle of the day.  My two bitches were running around and the man shouted to ask if they were dogs or bitches.  When I replied that they were bitches he said, 'oh that's ok then cos my dog is in season!'.
I had to tell him what I thought!
		
Click to expand...

why did you need to tell him what you thought?


----------



## Nickijem (17 January 2012)

Cos I thought he was bonkers walking a bitch that was in season OFF the lead in a country park full of dog walkers in the middle of the day! Unless of course he wanted to be inundated with male dogs running up to his bitch! So i pointed this out to him!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 January 2012)

Nickijem said:



			Cos I thought he was bonkers walking a bitch that was in season OFF the lead in a country park full of dog walkers in the middle of the day! Unless of course he wanted to be inundated with male dogs running up to his bitch! So i pointed this out to him! 

Click to expand...

See, I agree with this. I'm not pro-bitch/anti-dog, infact, if push comes to shove I would prefer to own the male of the species. What infuriates me is this 'bitch-in-season in public drives my dog to distraction and their owners should have more consideration '  attitude. It's rubbish. If you have an oversexed male, with or without balls whom you can't recall when he's off lead, then keep him on a lead. How many times on this forum do we read about an owner, outraged, that an off-lead dog approaches their on-lead dog? It's double standards.
'


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (17 January 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			See, I agree with this. I'm not pro-bitch/anti-dog, infact, if push comes to shove I would prefer to own the male of the species. What infuriates me is this 'bitch-in-season in public drives my dog to distraction and their owners should have more consideration '  attitude. It's rubbish. If you have an oversexed male, with or without balls whom you can't recall when he's off lead, then keep him on a lead. How many times on this forum do we read about an owner, outraged, that an off-lead dog approaches their on-lead dog? It's double standards.
'
		
Click to expand...

I don't see where the double standards comes into it, I havent heard one person say they would walk a bitch on heat off the lead??... but then I haven't read the thread overly carefully


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 January 2012)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I don't see where the double standards comes into it, I havent heard one person say they would walk a bitch on heat off the lead??... but then I haven't read the thread overly carefully
		
Click to expand...

Silly me, then.


----------



## haycroft (17 January 2012)

i have had three bitches(just the two now age 7 and 2) all un spayed..and exercise them when in season(but do not race/course them while in season),on lead at all times and try to avoid other dog walkers,ive never had much problems with male dogs appart from young male labs
my whippys would go mad if wasnt allow to go out or just stuck in the garden

i think it depends on the breed of bitch, one of my whippy have silent seasons..i dont agree on spaying until after 2 years  but thats my opinion

if you are having alot of trouble with male dogs while your bitch is in season..have you got a friend/family who has a big garden or space for your bitch to run and exercise either on her own or with other neuted dogs/bitches
on the plus side if she been in season for two weeks you only have a week or so to go but still b very vigilant a few weeks  after

there are sprays that you could use(not sure if they really work though)


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 January 2012)

Ok, maybe it's me, maybe I'm PMTing, maybe I'm just irritated by life in general at the moment, but I don't get it. Why should the owner of a bitch in season avoid walking her said bitch on lead because owners of entire dogs or oversexed Randy Andy neutured dogs cannot contain/control/keep them on a lead/have a reasonable amount or recall of said male? Am I seriously missing the point?


----------



## SusieT (17 January 2012)

I'm wit you blazing saddles-everyone control their own dogs. Why should only one entire owner control their dog/walk at unsociable times and not the entire male dog owners? It's a ridiculous convention and the perpetuation of it only serves to allow people to let their dogs be out of control.
OP-put a nappy on if you want then you're pretty safe yuo sound like your being responsible anyway, so long as you have eyes on her.


----------



## dressagedreamer (18 January 2012)

Funny how many JRT's are called Millie, as mine 

I have been breeding borzoi for 23 years, and I have never walked bitches in season and I advise owners not to walk their bitches whilst in heat. You cannot really blame entire males to pester your bitch, it is their nature to do so, on the other hand I believe all owners should be in 100% control of any canine in the care.

There are other reasons, the first one, whilst the bitch is in heat she is open to uterine infections, and the other reason is you could end up with every randy hound on your door step, and unless the male is owned by a hunk that comes and collects his randy dog, it will be an absolute pain and dangerous too.

It is a pain keeping bitches in the garden whilst in heat but unfortunately it is one of the things of having bitches


----------



## Spudlet (18 January 2012)

You can either deal with the world as it is, or you can pretend the world is the way you want it to be, then moan when it turns out to be as it is. In an ideal world all dogs would be perfect robot dogs, with cast-iron guaranteed recalls in absolutely all circumstances, away from anything, up to and including in-season bitches, sitting on top of a mountain of gravy-soaked beef bones, shouting 'Come and get me boys!'. Unfortunately, life doesn't work like that - and if your bitch gets caught, you are the one that has to deal with the consequences.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (18 January 2012)

Trust me, none of my bitches have ever been caught.  I deal with my world as I experience it and I have never experienced any dogs ram-raiding my door or scaling six foot fences to get at my bitches.  Neither have I been pursued by sex-obssessed dogs when walking my bitches in season. Come to think of it, I cannot recall a single occasion where an entire or otherwise has pestered any of my dogs. My own castrated male is no problem when a bitch is season but if he was then, I, as his owner would take reasonable steps to prevent him being a nuisance.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (18 January 2012)

Broodle said:



			I think you probably need to think about this from the other side:  your bitch is sending out clouds of hormones that are absolutely _irresistable_ to an entire dog.  I would think that even a dog with normally 100% reliable recall is going to go suddenly deaf when overcome by his natural hormonal response to a bitch in heat!

I have never had a bitch on heat (spayed both mine before their first season), but in your shoes I would either be avoiding walks (nightmare, I know) or continue as you are with on-lead walks and accept the fact that you are going to have to pick your dog up every time another dog approaches.  I don't think that you can blame your fellow dog walkers in this situation, personally...
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ plus get her spade as soon as, I'm afraid you'll have to continue to keep her on the lead, seems the safest option.


----------



## springtime13 (18 January 2012)

I didn't have my two bitches spayed when they were younger and simply kept them in. House and garden rest was always the order of the day, so no accidents could possibly occur. I am now, living with the consquences though as my eldest bitch now has mammary cancer. I had them spayed when they were four, but only now realise that if you spay before their first birthday they have almost complete protection from this awful disease. It is terrible, feeling like you caused it.


----------

